# Back workout



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys im lookig o improve ny back workout as i fell it lacks an i also feel it isnt getting trained as hard as it could be , i currently do this in order , 4sets deadlift 7 reps 90kg , 3 sets pullover which id prefere to change to another exercise 3 sets 30kg , and 3 sets barbell row with 35kg bent over , ,, i am looking to keep the dead lift and bent over but woul like some exercises that work good ?? What do you think ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2014)

Try adding in some tbar rows as your first exercise every other week. Work up to a four or five reps max. Then do a drop set of 3 sets to failure. If your new to lifting so the tbar with 25 lb plates then strip em down for your drop set. I've been doing those since I started training 15 years ago and have made my back grow like crazy. 

U need some sort of pull down too. I prefer close grip but alternate each week with wide grip for 4 sets and do a drop set on your last set. 

Deadlifts are the best so keep those like u said. Work up to 3 to 4 rep maxes on those too once and a while. Gotta keep pushing yourself with the weight. 

I'd ditch the pullovers but that's me. I've seen numerous guys **** their shoulders up with db pullovers. The machine for pullover is better imo. 

Db rows are a good alternate for bb rows too. 

And remember pull with your elbows. Not your biceps.

hope that helps a little.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 8, 2014)

Good advice! Those drop sets to failure always push results


----------



## bvs (Apr 8, 2014)

In my opinion you need to mix it up constantly.  Of course there is the staples like deadlifts and bent over rows. I throw in all sorts of exercises like machine rows and cable pullovers just google/youtube it there are hundreds of back exercises out there. Keep the body guessing is the theory and it has helped improve my lagging lats


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 8, 2014)

My back routine has changed a few times... just because i wanted to try some new exercises but it always reverts back to my original routine
Deads 12,8,5
Pull-Ups 4set till failure
Lawnmowers 15,8,5,8
BB rows 12,8,5,8

I up my weights when I surpass that rep range in any given set


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 8, 2014)

pull ups.  if you cn't do them, use assistance but those are a staple in a good ack routine.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

Just adding one I don't think was mentioned. Grab a 45 lb strait bar and butt it up to a corner. Go grab a close grip handle (usually for rows) and put it under the bar. Stratal the bar - arch your back - stick out your ass - and do rows. That's a good one not seen very often.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 8, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> pull ups.  if you cn't do them, use assistance but those are a staple in a good ack routine.



Do this.  DS6 knows what hes talking about.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheerz guys. 👍


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 8, 2014)

my back workout

Pullups, do 50 in as little sets as possible trying to decrease sets every week
db pullovers 3 sets 15 to pre exhaust lats
neutral straight bar seated cable rows, these kill my lats and i feel them more than the conventional bb row
reverse pec deck to pre exhaust rear delt, look up hide yamagishi back workout he has a cool grip for these
then hammer rows to simulate db rows but do each arm at the same time with lighter weight and really squeeze the upper back and superset these with dumbell shrugs


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2014)

Last back workout


10 sets of pull-ups at 6 reps with 10lbs off assisted  - fuukin rocked
4 sets of DB single arm rows at 6 reps with 60lbs
5 sets of t-bar rows at 6 reps with 105lbs
5 sets of wide cable rows at 6 reps with 95lbs
3 sets of wide lat PD at 6 reps with 120lbs
3 sets of close grip lat PD at 6 reps with 125lbs
4 sets of back extensions at 10 reps with 45 plate

8 sets of DL at 6 reps with 240lbs (BUT, I do these on quad day)

This shit set my back on fire!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2014)

That's t bar





ProteinFarts said:


> Just adding one I don't think was mentioned. Grab a 45 lb strait bar and butt it up to a corner. Go grab a close grip handle (usually for rows) and put it under the bar. Stratal the bar - arch your back - stick out your ass - and do rows. That's a good one not seen very often.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's t bar



Ahh. I don't know the name of half these prob. I've always had my own names for most lol.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Some good tips here.  One thing to keep in mind is when it comes to doing pull ups you don't have to do them on just back days. I do pull-ups all the damn time. I can be walking by the the pull up area and I'll stop and burn a few, sometimes in between other exercises, boom burn a few pull ups, at the park in the playground section, pull ups. Anywhere you see a bar where you can knock out a few pull-ups, go for it!


----------

